# Stolen: Rolex Cellini and Datejust, Admiral's Cup, Hamilton and Longines, Tag Link Cal. 6



## SkooterNB

If anyone can let me know if any of these come across the web/stores. I am going to find the box and papers for the Tag and the Datejust to get the numbers to you.

Hamilton: 60030-4 7012

Cellini: D752519

Some numbers from the back of the Tag which I think are correct or close: ERK4201




































Not the actual watch, but the same model.

The Admiral's cup is the old mid-size model, blue and yellow gold.








Another photo from online.

Thanks guys.


----------

